# Mac Compatible Sound Cards



## ekcondon (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi All,

I'm looking to upgrade the sound on my Mac. I was wondering what a good sound card I could purchase would be? If anyone has done a sound upgrade or can point me in the right direction, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks All,

Eric


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

There are no sound cards for the Mac (execpt Creative's now discontinued Sound Blaster card for Mac OS 9) that take the audio responsibilites off the CPU. The only audio card that I know of for the Mac is M-Audio's Revolution 7.1 card. Link. ($119.95 [U.S])

That card enables true surround-sound if you have a 4.1+ or better sound system hooked up to your Mac, but doesn't really improve sound quality or take the strain off your CPU for audio.* Works with Mac OS X no problem and requires a free PCI slot - not sure if it works with the G5 PCI-X slots.

*It requires low CPU usage, but doesn't take _all_ the strain off your CPU unlike many sound cards for the PC/Windows.

**Obviously, these cards require 3rd-party external speakers (2 or better [or 2.1-- 2.1 = w/subwoofer; x.1 = w/subwoofer]; 4.1 or better for true surround) and don't enhance the quality or change anything with your built-in speaker(s). 

M-Audio also makes a 5.1 Revolution card (Link) that costs $20 less than the 7.1 card if you don't need 7.1 surround (most people wouldn't). $99.95 (U.S).


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

I have an RME PCI sound card for sale. It might be overkill - depending on your needs of course. up to 18 inputs and 18 outputs. It has digital connections so would only be appropriate if you have a digital receiver (home theatre?) to plug into - or other digital device (AD/DA).

here is my ad > link


----------

